# 1984 Jeep Wagoneer limited 2.5L



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 2.5L should be the AMC straight 4. Wasn't a bad little engine from what I understand. Maybe a little under powered for the wagoneer/Cherokee. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeep_Cherokee_(XJ)

Although I'm not crazy about Wikipedia, they do sometimes have good info on stuff (it says Cherokee, but in 1984, the names were for the same vehicle). It even has a list of engines and transmissions. Also try googling 2.5L jeep engine.

You might also try posting on a jeep forum. I used to own a CJ7 and found a lot of good info from the jeep forums.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What do you mean what engine? What model, cylinders, or specifications.

There are usually website resources that will allow you to track it back from the last 4 or 6 digits on the VIN.


----------

